# Birthright PBEM



## Kamard (Feb 23, 2002)

Anybody interested in playing a Birthright PBEM in a homebrew campaign world (with 3e character rules and the 2e domain rules) feel free to e-mail me at rdunham@exploremaine.com for more details.

All are welcome.  The campaign world will be a ahistorical version of medieval England, Scotland, and Ireland, set in no particular time period.  Only the PHB will be allowed for character creation, and initial starting level will be somewhere around 7th.  You will be the regent of a small barony, trade guild, or diocese, and attempt to spread control of your holdings through intrigue, deception, and/or diplomacy. 

Any number of players are welcome, as this sort of game scales well.

Like I said, more details as they become available and as interest in the game grows.

Hope to see a lot of folks!


----------

